# ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ0] (-273 C)

## Xywa

Hi,

After starting KDE my system show temperature -273 C. The same informations shows dmesg:

```
[    0.540893] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ0] (-273 C)
```

Can anybody see what is going wrong?

Full details bellow:

```
*  sys-power/acpid

      Latest version available: 2.0.16

      Latest version installed: 2.0.16
```

```
# acpitool -e

  Kernel version : 3.3.4-gentoo   -    ACPI version : 20120111

  -----------------------------------------------------------

  Battery #1     : present

    Remaining capacity : unknown, 96.28%

    Design capacity    : 4400 mA

    Last full capacity : 4495 mA

    Present rate       : unknown m

    Charging state     : Discharging

    Battery type       : Li-ion 

    Model number       : BAT

    Serial number      : 0001

  AC adapter     : off-line 

  Fan            : <not available>

  CPU type               : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU @ 2.50GHz 

  Min/Max frequency      : 800/2501 MHz

  Current frequency      : 1600 MHz

  Frequency governor     : ondemand 

  Freq. scaling driver   : acpi-cpufreq 

  Cache size             : 1600.000 KB

  Bogomips               : 4988.82 

  Bogomips               : 4988.82 

  Function Show_CPU_Info : could not read directory /proc/acpi/processor/

  Make sure your kernel has ACPI processor support enabled.

  Thermal info   : <not available>

   Device       S-state   Status   Sysfs node

  ---------------------------------------

  1. P0P1         S4    *disabled  

  2. USB1         S3    *disabled  

  3. USB2         S3    *disabled  

  4. USB3         S3    *disabled  

  5. USB4         S3    *disabled  

  6. USB5         S3    *disabled  

  7. USB6         S3    *disabled  

  8. USB7         S3    *disabled                                                                                                                                              

  9. RP01         S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1c.0                                                                                                                            

  10. PXSX        S4    *disabled                                                                                                                                              

  11. RP02        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1c.1                                                                                                                            

  12. PXSX        S4    *enabled   pci:0000:04:00.0                                                                                                                            

  13. RP03        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1c.2                                                                                                                            

  14. PXSX        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:05:00.0                                                                                                                            

  15. RP04        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1c.3                                                                                                                            

  16. PXSX        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:06:00.0                                                                                                                            

  17. RP05        S4    *disabled                                                                                                                                              

  18. PXSX        S4    *disabled                                                                                                                                              

  19. RP06        S4    *disabled  

  20. PXSX        S4    *disabled  

  21. RP07        S4    *disabled  

  22. PXSX        S4    *disabled  

  23. RP08        S4    *disabled  

  24. PXSX        S4    *disabled  

  25. PEG0        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:01.0

  26. PEGP        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:01:00.0

  27. PEGA        S4    *disabled  

  28. PEG1        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:01.1

  29. PEG2        S4    *disabled  

  30. PEG3        S4    *disabled  

  31. GLAN        S3    *disabled  

  32. EHC1        S3    *enabled   pci:0000:00:1d.0

  33. EHC2        S3    *enabled   pci:0000:00:1a.0

  34. HDEF        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1b.0

  35. PWRB        S3    *enabled   

  36. SLPB        S3    *enabled   

  37. LID0        S3    *enabled
```

```
# dmesg|grep -i acpi

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ca4b9000 - 00000000ca4fc000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cad68000 - 00000000cafe8000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cafe8000 - 00000000cb000000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f0450 00024 (v02 ALASKA)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000cafe9078 0006C (v01 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000caff1408 000F4 (v04 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000cafe9170 08298 (v02 ALASKA    A M I 00000014 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000cafdff80 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000caff1500 00072 (v03 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000caff1578 0003C (v01 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000caff15b8 00EA5 (v01 TrmRef PtidDevc 00001000 INTL 20091112)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000caff2460 00038 (v01 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI. 00000004)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000caff2498 007C2 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000caff2c60 00996 (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000caff35f8 00513 (v01  SgRef   SgTabl 00001000 INTL 20091112)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000caff3b10 00A66 (v01 OptRef  OptTabl 00001000 INTL 20091112)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: NR_CPUS/possible_cpus limit of 2 reached.  Processor 2/0x1 ignored.

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: NR_CPUS/possible_cpus limit of 2 reached.  Processor 3/0x3 ignored.

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.004318] ACPI: Core revision 20120111

[    0.380388] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region at ca4b9000 (274432 bytes)

[    0.380462] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region at cad68000 (2621440 bytes)

[    0.381112] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.399471] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.400025] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.400091] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.400156] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.401596] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.402954] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.416664] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.417085] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cad41718 0067C (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.417594] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.417726] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 0067C (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.421879] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cad42a98 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.422413] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.422542] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.426758] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cad40d98 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.427262] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.427390] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.433345] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.433413] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.433659] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.443701] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.443944] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.444011] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.444508] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-3e])

[    0.455675] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.455785] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

[    0.455812] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

[    0.455842] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

[    0.455868] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

[    0.455899] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG0._PRT]

[    0.455928] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG1._PRT]

[    0.456107]  pci0000:00: Requesting ACPI _OSC control (0x1d)

[    0.456435]  pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC control (0x1d) granted

[    0.460505] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.460962] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.461416] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.461883] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.462336] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.462882] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.463425] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.463881] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.465696] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.475491] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.475570] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.475953] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

[    0.476087] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.476134] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.476172] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

[    0.476264] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

[    0.476919] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.476978] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.477123] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.477272] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.477323] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.477373] pnp 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.477429] pnp 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs ETD0403 PNP0f13 (active)

[    0.479288] system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.479677] system 00:0d: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.479690] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

[    0.479755] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.514911] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (off-line)

[    0.515165] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.515401] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.536142] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    0.536376] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.536803] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    0.540893] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ0] (-273 C)

[    0.554579] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT] (battery present)

[    1.338349] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(PEGP) defines _DOD but not _DOS

[    1.338493] ACPI: Video Device [PEGP] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

[    1.347380] acpi device:49: registered as cooling_device2

[    1.347498] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    1.453240] ACPI Warning: 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f05f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20120111/utaddress-251)

[    1.454102] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    5.308177] ACPI Error: [^^^PEG0.PEGP.DGON] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120111/psargs-359)

[    5.308184] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC__.ADJP] (Node ffff880226065988), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120111/psparse-536)

[    5.308191] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC__._Q1C] (Node ffff8802260655c8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120111/psparse-536)

[    5.810031] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    5.810035] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[   44.715458] ACPI Error: [^^^PEG0.PEGP.DGON] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120111/psargs-359)

[   44.715465] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC__.ADJP] (Node ffff880226065988), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120111/psparse-536)

[   44.715470] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC__._Q1C] (Node ffff8802260655c8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120111/psparse-536)

[   53.809022] ACPI Error: [^^^PEG0.PEGP.DGON] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120111/psargs-359)

[   53.809041] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC__.ADJP] (Node ffff880226065988), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120111/psparse-536)

[   53.809061] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC__._Q1C] (Node ffff8802260655c8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120111/psparse-536)
```

```
# lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

        Memory behind bridge: f6000000-f70fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e0000000-00000000f1ffffff

        Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:01.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 46

        Memory at f7400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        I/O ports at f000 [size=64]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at f7b0a000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at f7b08000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 51

        Memory at f7b00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: f7a00000-f7afffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: f7900000-f79fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

        Memory behind bridge: f7800000-f78fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f2100000-00000000f21fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        Memory at f7b07000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 47

        I/O ports at f0b0 [size=8]

        I/O ports at f0a0 [size=4]

        I/O ports at f090 [size=8]

        I/O ports at f080 [size=4]

        I/O ports at f060 [size=32]

        Memory at f7b06000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

        Capabilities: [b0] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18

        Memory at f7b05000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        I/O ports at f040 [size=32]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0de9 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at f6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at f0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

        I/O ports at e000 [size=128]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at f7000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [b4] Vendor Specific Information: Len=14 <?>

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

        Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=024 <?>

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

04:00.0 USB controller: Texas Instruments Device 8241 (rev 02) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at f7a00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Memory at f7a10000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [c0] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=8 Masked-

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [150] Device Serial Number 08-00-28-00-00-20-00-00

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 130 (rev 34)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 130 BGN

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 53

        Memory at f7900000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number dc-a9-71-ff-ff-9c-ff-ae

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

06:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at f7800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=1 Masked-

        Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

06:00.2 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 0a)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2512

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 52

        I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

        Memory at f2104000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Memory at f2100000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

        Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-

        Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 0d-00-00-00-68-f5-90-00

        Kernel driver in use: r8169
```

----------

## albright

I can't help with your problem but I love a computer

temp of absolute zero !    :Smile: 

----------

## DirtyHairy

Wow, that's gotta be the most efficient cooling solution I've ever heard off...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Xywa

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> Wow, that's gotta be the most efficient cooling solution I've ever heard off...  

 

Maybe I can make some extra money promoting this cooling solution   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

